# ATV Rack for full size pick up



## u.p.blaster (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey anybody out there interested in one of those ATV racks for your truck?
I bought 12 of them from "Ultimate Rack" company in Utah thinking I would have no problem selling them, but to my surprise nobody uses there ATV enough near me to buy one. I am selling them at below my cost just to get rid of them. They retail for $1350 and will take $700
Give me a reply if interested. :help:


----------



## mhoy9 (Nov 21, 2008)

where are you located and can you send me a pic or send me to a website 
thanks 
mike
[email protected]


----------



## u.p.blaster (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for the reply!

Go to atvracks.com to see were I got them from, they have a nice site.

I live 12 miles west of Traverse City.

Let me know if you want to hook up?


----------



## Erie Addict (Jan 12, 2004)

Went to the site and looked it over. Just what i have been looking for. I would be interested in one of the ulitimate racks for a short bed truck. I have 2 Yamaha Grizzly 660's with aftermarket rims and ITP XL tires. Will both of these quads fit?


----------



## u.p.blaster (Nov 20, 2008)

From what they guy told me, it will handle anything out there.
email me if you want more info. 
[email protected]

Where do you live and what kind of truck do you have?


----------



## u.p.blaster (Nov 20, 2008)

Here is a picture of two big boys on the rack.











http://www.atvracks.com/ATV-Racks-Product-Pictures/Truck Handeling-lg.jpg


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

u.p.blaster said:


> Here is a picture of two big boys on the rack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better have enough truck to carry two of them ,,probably around 1500 Lbs.. for both of them


----------



## Erie Addict (Jan 12, 2004)

I live in Columbus, Ohio I have a 2002 Chevy 2500 HD Short bed. The truck will handle it, no problem. It looks like the Polaris on the left's tires are off the rack slightly.


----------



## u.p.blaster (Nov 20, 2008)

The pans that the tires sit on are adjusted by you when you put it together.
I am sure they will fit just fine. 
I have 2 polaris 500's and they fit just fine.
If you want to talk on the phone email me at this address and we can exchange numbers.
[email protected]


----------

